

Google Evolves Code.Google.Com - RandallDownes
http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/News/Google-Evolves-Code.Google.Com

======
xiongchiamiov
Oh, so I can finally use the WTFPL on Google Code.

Still not going to use GCode, though. There's nothing about it I like better
than GitHub, aside from perhaps the issue tracker.

